# Any Digiweb users



## Optimistic (25 Nov 2011)

Hi all, We have a a wireless broadband/phone provider (as we are to far from the exchange for broadband for a reliable connection) that is a little on the expensive side. 45 euro approx per month for 1 mb download. Are thinking of Digiweb for faster speeds and an okish rice. 
Are there any users who use Digiweb, specially wireless,satelite? What is their service like? Reliable? Is customer support good or......?Any complaints?

My sister has used 3 mobile, but finds customer support a disaster and connection very unreliable. Trying to get out of the contract that they took out 3/4 months ago, but not making progress on this.
Thanks for any advice and comments on Digiweb.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Nov 2011)

Have you checked the _boards.ie _broadband forum for end user perspectives on this service in case there's any over there?


----------



## Mpsox (25 Nov 2011)

I used Digiweb for a number of years until recently, left due to getting a better package deal from UPC.

No doubt that UPC speeds are significantly better then what we were getting from Digiweb, Also found that Digiweb satelite was not great in bad weather, especially fog. No idea why


----------



## serotoninsid (25 Nov 2011)

Mpsox said:


> Also found that Digiweb satelite was not great in bad weather, especially fog. No idea why


Rain, snow, sleet and fog - all affect the communication between your dish/receiver and the satellite..


----------



## Marigold77 (16 Aug 2012)

We are with digiweb; this area is a radio, internet and phone blackspot so it was the  only realistic way to get a decent broadband connection. We had a difficult time with vodafone and the mobile stick hardly worked anyway. 

Compared with vodafone, excellent service. Sure we lose the service occasionally  in bad weather but that is bearable.

Because of issues with vodafone, we needed a better phone provider so now are with blueface and similarly happy. We get freedomworld, having family overseas, and for a total of E25 a month with blueface, get 2,000 minutes a month. 

Digiweb is just over E40 a month . This is the best package yet for us in Ireland.

We cannot afford to run a mobile but will maybe get a cheap one simply for emergencies if digiweb is down.


----------

